# Аномалия Кимерли



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Июл 2006)

Думаю врачам будет интересно. Редкий снимок постановки диагноза *аномалия Кимерли*


----------



## Admin (7 Июл 2006)

Игорь, доброго дня Вам!

А подскажите - что это такое  ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Июл 2006)

При аномалии Кимерли - над дугой первого шейного позвонка имеются аномальные дополнительные костные дужки-полукольца, которые могут сдавливать позвоночные артерии. 








на снимке в боковой проєкции видно "кольцо" на задней дуге атланта. Это борозда позвоночной артерии превратилась в канал врезультате образования перемычки


----------



## Helen (7 Июл 2006)

Очень интересный снимок! А сколько лет было больному и была ли у него клиника синдрома позвоночной артерии?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Июл 2006)

Да ВББ присутствует и клинически и на доплере. Оперировать не стали, решили пока консервативно. Две недели лечения позволили улучшить гемодинамику (доплер) и самочувствие пациента.


----------



## Helen (11 Июл 2006)

Игорь, какие методы лечения позвоночника используются в Вашей клинике? Если есть сайт, не могли бы Вы дать ссылку? (хоть сайт и не всегда полностью отражает возможности).


----------



## Helen (12 Июл 2006)

Уже посмотрела Ваш сайт, по ссылке пациенту с грыжей диска. Игорь, очень интересный раздел по результатам лечения, которые действительно очень показательны. 

Однако пациентам, которые посещают эту страницу, а также врачам, не специалистам в области вертебрологии и диагностических методах, тяжело без оценить результат без данных динамики клинических симптомов и описания (заключения) снимков, которое трудно прочитать  (в отличии от снимков хорошего качества). Хорошо бы прочитать все это...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Июл 2006)

Описание снимков копировалось потом пересылалось на сайт. Качество рукописного текста после копирования оставляют желать лучшего согласен , но они аутентичны, по ним можно сравнить результат, если человек не селён в чтении самих представленных плёнок. Если вам интересно описание я попробую отправить по электронке, может будет лучше.
Может еще быть ситуация, что вы не увидели "иконки" увеличения изображения. При наведении стрелки мышки на рисунок, через 3-5 секунд внизу всплывает "иконка" увеличения изображения... Попробуйте кликнуть на неё и я думаю читабельность текста значительно улучшится.


----------



## Helen (14 Июл 2006)

Спасибо, Игорь. «Иконками», я, конечно, пользуюсь, но заключение прочитать смогла в 2 случаях, в остальных не помогло, а снимки у Вас достаточно хорошего  качества. Кроме визуальной оценки снимков в заключении приводятся размеры, выдаваемые компьютером, поэтому в ряде случаев описания также представляют интерес.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Июл 2006)

Что тут сказать…. Критика заслуженная. Будем стараться делать копии описания снимков более качественно.


----------



## Helen (17 Июл 2006)

Не сочтите за критику! 

Это только профессиональный интерес, и не имею никаких оснований для критики, тем более, что я не являюсь специалистом с навыками мануальной терапии.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Июл 2006)

А я очень благосклонно отношусь к критике.    А какой ваш профиль доктор?
p.s. Хотел оставить вам сообщение в личном , но ваш ящик переполнен и потому пишу в теме.


----------



## belan67@rambler.ru (15 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Аномалия Кимерли*

Здравствуйте! Моему ребенку был поставлен диагноз аномалия Кимерли ,сказали снимок как из учебника,но кроме воротника никакого лечения не назначают ,только бесконечно ездием подтверждать диагноз.Бывает ему становится очень плохо при задирании головы ввверх ,немеет правая сторона тела от языка и до ноги.Аномалия тоже с права.Ребенку уже 19 ,мальчик.можно ли это както лечить,или прооперрировать?


----------

